# A Little Something



## SketchUp Guru (12 Oct 2007)

Here are a couple of pieces I've been doodling with lately. If I could get my shop cleaned up so I have room for some wood, I might actually get to build something. :roll: 

A coffee table based on on by Jared Rusten. This is one of the options I've got for a table to go with our new sofa and chairs.







And this is something I've been working on for a few days. It still needs a bit of work but it's getting there.






Drawn in SU. Rendered in Kerkythea.


----------



## Slim (12 Oct 2007)

Interesting table Dave. I'm torn between liking or disliking it.

That render is fantastic. Especially the reflection in the glass on the doors. I still can't get to grips with kerkythea. Do you think you are confident enough to do a tutorial for the basics of Kerkythea yet? :wink:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Oct 2007)

Thank you Simon.

I'm still learning but I imagine I could come up with enough to get you going. I'm hoping for some time over the weekend to do it. If I do, I'll post it.


----------



## Philly (12 Oct 2007)

Dave
Nice!! Love the first design, kind of Nagashima styled.
And those renderings are shocking good - I'd second the call for a tutorial.
Thanks again,
Philly


----------



## tim (12 Oct 2007)

I'm with the others on a tutorial. Try as I might I follow the instructions and still don't get the results - more importantly though I don't understand enough to work out what I'm doing wrong so can't work out what to tweak etc.


I think the table's success will be determined by its fit with your new sofa and chairs.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Oct 2007)

Thanks again, guys.

I'll see if I can work something up on going from SU to KT.

The table is only one of a couple of ideas and I need to wait until the furniture shows up before I get too crazy about "the" design.

FWIW here are pictures of the sofa and one of the chairs. Both are from Ekornes.


----------



## tim (12 Oct 2007)

Dave

Quick design thought - sofa/ chair furniture timber quite curvy and organic - table very rectilinear.....

Cheers

Tim


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Oct 2007)

tim":l2to58og said:


> Dave
> 
> Quick design thought - sofa/ chair furniture timber quite curvy and organic - table very rectilinear.....
> 
> ...



Izzat good?


----------



## tim (12 Oct 2007)

Depends if you meant it to be a contrast or look to be part of the same suite :wink: 

Cheers

Tim


----------

